# Rita Ora - Dressed in her striking graffiti style jumpsuit leaving her apartment in London, 26.09.2019 (35x)



## Bowes (27 Sep. 2019)

*Rita Ora - Dressed in her striking graffiti style jumpsuit leaving her apartment in London, 26.09.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2019)

:thx: dir für Rita


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2019)

sehr coole Klamotten


----------

